# Gibt es so einen ähnlichen Film ?



## nexistar (10. Juli 2012)

*Gibt es so einen ähnlichen Film ?*

Hi Leute,

vielleicht kennt ihr den Film Cast Away mit Tom Hanks. Ich suche ein Film mit ähnlichen Proportionen, allerdings mit Action Beilagen. Sprich, ein Film wo der Protagonist es schwer hat Nahrung zu finden, wo er Wasser aufsparen muss, und nebenbei noch ein Krieg führt gegen relevante feindliche Einheiten. Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch vorstellen was ich meine. Es soll eben einen realistischen live or die Effekt haben. Ich suche seid sehr langer Zeit solche Filme, finde aber nichts. Das Ende muss nicht mit einem Happy End enden, und es wäre sogar besser, wenn es keines gäbe. Ideal wäre, wenn es einem zum nachdenken anregen könnte, und man sich das Ende quasi noch ein wenig selbst zusammenschrauben müsste.

Grüße~


----------



## Aggrotyp (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibt es so einen ähnlichen Film ?*

spontan fällt mir dazu "i am legend" ein:
I Am Legend [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Will Smith, Alice Braga, Thomas J. Pilutik, Willow Smith, Salli Richardson, Francis Lawrence: Filme & TV


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibt es so einen ähnlichen Film ?*

Moon könntest du dir mal anschauen.
Moon (Film)


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibt es so einen ähnlichen Film ?*

Hab letztens "Carriers" gesehen und für gut befunden - ist zwar ein Virus-Survival-movie aber ohne Zombies und daher etwas realistischer..


----------



## nexistar (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gibt es so einen ähnlichen Film ?*

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung. Der Film Moon scheint wirklich interessant zu sein, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt das ist, wonach ich gesucht habe. Carriers, auch wenn mich der Name etwas irritiert, ist auch nicht übel. Ich mag Zombies seid left 4 dead 2^^. Im Legend, habe ich schon angeschaut, und ich fand ihn ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll.


----------



## Huky (3. September 2012)

*AW: Gibt es so einen ähnlichen Film ?*

Salt vllt mit Angelina Jolie


----------

